# Books by Signe Dayhoff



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone read "diagonally-parked"? It has really good reviews on amazon, but its pricey. I also went to her site, and theres also an e-course on presenting yourself confidently and small talk without fear. Just wanna see if anyone here has read them and get some feedback before shelling out the money.

book
http://www.amazon.com/Diagonally-Pa...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244614392&sr=8-1

website
http://signedayhoff.com/index.htm


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

No to your question, but you might want to put this thread down in the "Self-Help Resources" section. People talk about this kind of thing in that forum.


----------

